# Burlll



## Az Turnings (Jul 4, 2017)

very pleased with the results

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD (Jul 4, 2017)

Very nice! Love the coloring in that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 4, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Very nice! Love the coloring in that.


Thanks! Now to cut up into turning blanks or to not


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2017)

Az Turnings said:


> Thanks! Now to cut up into turning blanks or to not


If you do be sure to seal them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 4, 2017)

Az Turnings said:


> Thanks! Now to cut up into turning blanks or to not



That IS a turning blank!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 4, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> That IS a turning blank!!


If only I had a lathe that could turn a 2' slab


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 4, 2017)

That thing looks too close to the fire pit....better be careful

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 5, 2017)

DIW? Chuck


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 5, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> DIW? Chuck


I wish! Mesquite

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2017)

Az Turnings said:


> I wish! Mesquite



That's a lot darker than I get down here, gorgeous! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 5, 2017)

I thought it was Skeet!!! 
Still, that IS a turning blank


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 5, 2017)

Since this is burl do I seal the faces too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 5, 2017)

Az Turnings said:


> Since this is burl do I seal the faces too?
> 
> View attachment 130532



Yes, since burl has irregular grain, all cut faces should be sealed.

Don't want to see you lose any of that beauty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

